# Sweating for no reason?



## Zacksmum (2 November 2011)

I have just started bringing my horse in on an evening from full time pasture and when I go to let him out in the morning, he is sweating and has been through the night by the dried sweat evidence. 
He seems calm in himself, is eating and drinking normally. 
I noticed he had coughed a few times last week when out on a ride but haven't heard him since. No discharge from his nose to suggest a cold either.

I wondered if he was fretting that other horses were being let out before him however his best pal who gets let out at the same time is beside him. He hasn't sweated in the past and am a little concerned.

Has anyone any ideas what may be the cause?

Thanks


----------



## Amymay (2 November 2011)

Is he rugged?

Is he clipped?

Does he have a temperature?


----------



## Zacksmum (2 November 2011)

Not rugged or clipped. To touch his body it's fairly cool?


----------



## forestfantasy (2 November 2011)

Our old mare has a very thick winter coat, comes in at night with no rug, but this last week has been damp in the mornings.
I've put it down to the extremley mild weather this last week or so, it's is very mild for Oct/Nov, 11-12 degrees at night.
So, assuming he's not rugged, i'd say it's the weird weather


----------



## Amymay (2 November 2011)

Zacksmum said:



			Not rugged or clipped. To touch his body it's fairly cool?
		
Click to expand...

Have you taken his temperature?

It may be that he's just toasty warm in his stable (It's been pretty mild)...


----------



## Zacksmum (2 November 2011)

Thank you, I did wonder if it was the weather as he only started coming in on Sunday and has sweated every morning since. Our stables are indoors as well. 
I didn't want to ride him in case he was unwell. I will see what he is like tonight when I bring him in if there is evidence of sweating during the day as today is fairly cool.
x


----------



## Ladylina83 (2 November 2011)

My mare has been really sweaty just standing around too, you can feel the heat between her back legs but she too is VERY wooly


----------



## Zacksmum (2 November 2011)

amymay said:



			Have you taken his temperature?

It may be that he's just toasty warm in his stable (It's been pretty mild)...
		
Click to expand...

No I haven't I do have a thermometer I can check it tonight.


----------



## forestfantasy (2 November 2011)

As long as he is fine in himself and acting the same in every other way (aside from the sweating) i would say he's warm, especially in a indoor stable block, I'm sure this mild weather won't be here for long!


----------



## Amymay (2 November 2011)

forestfantasy said:



			As long as he is fine in himself and acting the same in every other way (aside from the sweating) i would say he's warm, especially in a indoor stable block, I'm sure this mild weather won't be here for long!
		
Click to expand...

Probably spot on.

Take his temp though, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Zacksmum (2 November 2011)

Thank you all very much, you have put my mind at rest.
I will let you know how I get on with his temperature tonight.
xxx


----------



## Zacksmum (3 November 2011)

I took his temperature and it's normal at 37.5.So can only suggest it is his thick coat and the abnormal temperature for this time of year.
Thanks everyone for your input I feel assured now he is okay. xxxx


----------



## Amymay (3 November 2011)

Excellent.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 November 2011)

Big Fuzzy has been in at night since Monday - and has been very warm Tues & Weds mornings when turning out at 6, even tho it was only 4 degrees on Tues night - and this morning it was 16 degrees at 7am & was sweating.
No rugs overnight & at present only wears a LW mack if its going to be wet, tho is nekkid today as SO warm here
Everything else normal - water/hay/bedding/droppings & was fine to go out hacking this morning.
Clipping to be re-done on Friday so that ought to help.

Little fuzzy is out still & was also sweating this morning but has wooly mammoth coat.


----------



## Britestar (3 November 2011)

My cob has done this the last 3 autumns. She has a very dense coat, and at night she is just too warm. My stables are indoors, but I leave the outer doors open as much as possible. Its worse this year, as although it is mild, there is also a lot of rain, and she hates getting wet.

I'm spending too much time rugging her up in the morning - appropriate to the weather, nothing if dry, thin rug if dry and windy, thicker rug of going to be raining, and then taking it off as soon as she comes in. 

Last year I bib clipped her, to help, and I find that once there is a cold snap in the air, it all stops.


----------



## miller (3 November 2011)

My old unclipped boy the same since sunday, normal temp and sweated up in stable at 10pm and still slightly sweaty (girth/stilfe areas) in morning - temp normal - was 15 degress at 6am with us today


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (5 November 2011)

OP how old is your horse? Just an alert that sudden sweating for no apparent cause is a symptom of Cushings. It's often smelly sweat - think the most disgusting pair of stinky socks you've ever smelt and it's that sort of smell.


----------



## Horseandkids (1 December 2015)

Anyone got sweaty horse today? My horse is alert, eating fine, drinking fine and dropping are fine, but he felt quite warm/ damp running my fingers through his thick coat and under mane this evening.  I can't take his temperature.  Is this phenomenon happening for anyone else today?


----------



## Pinkvboots (1 December 2015)

Horseandkids said:



			Anyone got sweaty horse today? My horse is alert, eating fine, drinking fine and dropping are fine, but he felt quite warm/ damp running my fingers through his thick coat and under mane this evening.  I can't take his temperature.  Is this phenomenon happening for anyone else today?
		
Click to expand...

one of mine was damp under his rug his clip has more or less grown back and he had a 100g rug on but it was 14 degrees here today, I think it's just this freak weather the flies were also driving them mad.


----------



## applecart14 (2 December 2015)

Zacksmum said:



			I have just started bringing my horse in on an evening from full time pasture and when I go to let him out in the morning, he is sweating and has been through the night by the dried sweat evidence. 
He seems calm in himself, is eating and drinking normally. 
I noticed he had coughed a few times last week when out on a ride but haven't heard him since. No discharge from his nose to suggest a cold either.

I wondered if he was fretting that other horses were being let out before him however his best pal who gets let out at the same time is beside him. He hasn't sweated in the past and am a little concerned.

Has anyone any ideas what may be the cause?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Its been exceptionally warm lately, my friends horse is sweating under her cooler at night time so she had to clip her again.


----------



## EQUIDAE (2 December 2015)

Mine have been fully clipped as it's too warm for them yet to be stabled. My mare had the lightest of stable rugs on last night (50g) and was sweating this morning. I've been bringing them in every few days to give them a break from the awful wind and rain but in the stables it is still warm.


----------



## Emmangel (2 December 2015)

My mare was the same last night.  She was so sweaty.  The weather is so mild at the moment.


----------



## luckilotti (2 December 2015)

Where we live we havent even had a frost yet, very strange to say we are now in December! 
We have a cob on our yard who has been very sweaty recently, he's drinking quite a bit (to be expected really due to the sweating) but he's still happily eating etc.  He's due to have a trace clip in the next few days which should help. 
I only have 1 of mine rugged so far... a 29 year old in a MW turnout (lives out 24/7)


----------



## Pebble101 (3 December 2015)

Mine are both partly clipped (chaser but only taking a small part along the windpipe off).  When they come in I leave them in the stable without rugs, they are out in a no-fill or 40g rug.  Both are getting warm, however they have both tested positive for Cushings and they have got thick winter coats compared to my friends horses.  .


----------

